# forcer un dd a monter



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2001)

salut

avec quoi forcer un dd a monter ou se laisser formater ? seul info systeme apple le voit (il ne le voit plus quand je le sors du wallstreet) les autres ne savent ni le voir, ni le monter....


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2001)

quel genre de disque ?


----------



## touba (4 Septembre 2001)

bonne question !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2001)

c'est peut etre une réponse nulle : mais une fois j'ai eu ce problème avec un disque dur classique, et j'ai utilisé sos disk ou outil disque dur (je ne sais plus lequel), qui m'a permis avec l'une des options proposées de monter le disque qui n'était pas visible. Bon, ca ne marche pas a tous les coup, car avec un disque bricolé dans un boitier usb lacie, ca n'a jamais voulu marché pour pouvoir le formater.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2001)

suis je bête !!

le plus important

il s'agit du DD interne (IBM 2 Go) d'un Wallstreet 233. debranché, il se tait (logique), branché, il fait tougoudouk pendant des heures... et ni SOS disque, ni outil disque dur, ni Norton (tous outils), ni SCSI Probe n'arrivent à le voir et à le monter.

Seul info systeme donc fait la différence entre sa présence ou son absence...


----------



## CFred (5 Septembre 2001)

Le disque interne des WallStreet est un disque de type IDE. Pas étonant que tes utilitaires SCSI ne le voit pas. Essaye avec un utilitaire de formatage pour disque IDE (va voir sur download.cnet.com)

Utilisateur depuis le Mac Plus !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2001)

bon bon excuses moi blueblood !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




c'est que je suis issu du monde pc, et parfois des choses simples sur mac peuvent me paretre compliquées!!!

A mon avis pour ton disque (ide je pense) plusieurs solutions : disque dur mort, nappe qui va au controleur défectueuse, controleur (sur carte mère, je suppose) defectueux.

Déjà 1 question : est ce que ton cdrom marche. Si oui c'est que le controleur est bon. En général, un seul controleur gère les deux périphériques disque dur et cdrom, seul leur adresse est différente (dd en maître id0, cdrom en esclave id 1, d'ailleurs à vérifier sur les jumper du disque dur).

Comme je suppose la nappe cdrom et dd sont de format différent, ca va etre dur de tester (ex : utiliser la nappe cdrom pour tester le dd). Mais tu peux faire ca avec un multimètre...

Bon t'as peut être déjà fait tout ca et tu vas encore me prendre pour un rigolo....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2001)

Quels sont les symptomes externes du disque (bruits bizzards, est-ce que le disque tourne?, le led témoin de l'activité du dique est-il activé?)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2001)

eh bien cela suscite l'interet de bcp de monde, merci a tous !!

donc, reprenons :

c'est un portable, donc pas de Led...
oui, des bruits, il en fait. déja il tourne dés le démarrage, ou quand je le mets en place apres l'avoir débranché. Quand l'ordi boote (sur.. une compact flash de 64 MO !!! génial !), lui mouline : tougoudouk tougoudouk tougoudouk. PAUSE, tougoudouk tougoudouk tougoudouk PAUSE, etc etc. ca dure un bon bout de temps, X minutes je dirai, puis il s'arrete de le faire, il tourne simplement, c'est tout....

oui, le CD ROM marche tres bien. Mais j'ai aussi une panne d'ecran LCD TFT 14,1' (sans doute la nappe, mais je n'arrive pas a y acceder seul pour l'instant), sur ecran externe, ca marche nickel donc c'est pas la carte vidéo, et un petit faux contact au niveau du connecteur alim (une petite cale de rien du tout suffit).

je le depanne, that's why..
ah oui, la batterie aussi, malgré battery updater qui la detecte, ne prend pas la charge...


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2001)

si outil dd, et aucun autre utilitaire ne voit le disque, va peut etre falloir se rendre à l'evidence : il est naze !!!
fais quand meme le test avec un autre dd avant de le jeter, des fois que ce soit un probleme de nappe, ou de controleur ide....
et bonne chance pour la reparation de la nappe ecran !!!
a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2001)

Le tougoudouk montre que vraisemblablement le problème vient du disque. Autre solution : connais tu un utilisateur pc ou linux qui aurait un portable ? Si oui, et s'il acceptait de monter le disque dans sa machine, il pourrait peut etre te le tester, voire le réinitialiser, voire faire un formatage de bas niveau. 
Autre chose : es tu sur que les jumper du disque n'ont pas été modifié (s'il y en a)? Car sur des machine qui datent un peu, ca peut etre crucial (j'en ai fait l'expérience avec mon imac rev B). Je m'explique : certains disques peuvent (outre la config maitre / esclave)être configurés au niveau du nombre de tetes (head), et dans mon cas imac un disque qui n'est pas configurer en 16 heads n'est pas bootable. Il me semble que la carte mère du wallstreet 266 est voisine de l'imac rev B. A toi de voir. Pour ca pas dur : tu vas sur le site ibm et t'aura les paramètres de config de ton disque dur.
bon courage


----------

